
Runscope acquired by CA Technologies - crabasa
https://blog.runscope.com/posts/301
======
johns
I'm a little busy running around today getting situated at CA, but I'll check
in on the comments throughout the day in case anyone has any questions.

~~~
650REDHAIR
How big was the Runscope team at the time of acquisition?

Also, CONGRATS!

------
speakfrankly
and another good product goes to CA to die

~~~
sterex
Curious - Does CA have such a reputation?

